# Aktuell eingestellte BIOS-Settings auslesen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich ein Tool, mit dem man die BIOS-Settings auslesen kann?

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:

Wenn man "nur mal eben kurz reinschauen" will, ob dies oder jenes richtig eingestellt ist, ohne den PC rebooten zu müssen, oder auch mal remote via SSH auf einem andern PC zu schauen, ob alle so eingestellt ist, wie es sein soll. 

Gib es so etwas?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich mache das immer so  *Quote:*   

> dd if=/dev/mem bs=1k skip=768 count=256 2>/dev/null | strings -n 8

 

Kommt natürlich immer darauf an, welche Einstellung du genau wissen willst.

Jean-Paul

----------

## 3PO

Also irgenwie sehe ich da keine Settings?

```
Server ~ # dd if=/dev/mem bs=1k skip=768 count=256 2>/dev/null | strings -n 8

000000000000

00IBM VGA Compatible BIOS.

For Evaluation Use Only.

89:;<=>?

'/7?-16:?

89:;<=>?

89:;<=>?

89:;<=>?

89:;<=>?

89:;<=>?

89:;<=>?

89:;<=>?

???????????????

89:;<=>?

$VBT LAKEPORT-G     d

BIOS_DATA_BLOCK

1374Intel(r) 82945G Chipset Family PCI Accelerated SVGA BIOS

Build Number: 1374 PC 14.12  08/28/2006  16:30:16

DECOMPILATION OR DISASSEMBLY PROHIBITED

Copyright (C) 2000-2003 Intel Corp. All Rights Reserved.

02468:<@BDFHJLPRTVXZ\

R`SI-1362-A

V(_f^fZfX

fPfSfQfV

f^fYf[fX

fPfSfQfRfVfWfU

f]f_f^fZfYf[fX

fPfSfQfRVW

_^fZfYf[fX

fPfRfVf3

u#fPfRfVf

fPfRfVfWf

f_f^fZfX

P P!P$P%PS

vzfVfPQR

Intel(r) 82945G Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

Intel Corporation

Intel(r) 82945G Chipset Family Graphics Controller

Hardware Version 0.0

88:::<<<

IIKKKMMM

XXZZZ\\\```aaabbbcccdddeeefffggghhh

V"WPWWWyW

66666666666

666676666670?

?0766666

66666707666

6666666?

?6666666

fff|ffff

ffffffff

fbhxxhbf

fbhxxh``

fflxxlff

``````bf

ffff|```

ffff|lff

<00000000<

``|fffff|

60x00000x

``lvffff

``flxxlf

fffff|``

66666666

66666666

666666666666666666666666

6666666666666

66666667666666666666670?

?076666666666666

666666666666670766666666

66666666

666666666666666?

?666666666666666

66666666

b```````

AtAlApAtAtAt

 8 4 0 <

$($0$8$@$

$ADDIN30&

Intel Corporation

Generic Device 1

Generic Device 2

f^_fZYf[

fPQfRfVf

SQfRfWfVf

fPSQfRfWfVf

f_fZY[fX

fPfSfQfR

fZfYf[fX

fPfSfQQ.

Total time for VGA POST:

 Seconds

Total time for VGA initialization < 10 MilliSeconds

=$AD2uS&

XtIfRfSfPP

RPf^ZXYf

fSfQfRfVfWS

f_f^fZfYf[

PfSfQfVfW

f_f^fYf[X

7(G(P(`(z(

'g)1+X+g+

f[f^[YXZ

f[f^XXXZ

E$PCI f&

E(USB f&

E,    P6

Calling INT 19h

Returned INT 19h

Returned via INT 18h

Booting BCV Device

Booting BEV Device

>+9fXgf&

fPfSfQfRf3

fZfYf[fXgf

fPfSfQfRgf

fZfYf[fXf

INT13-1.3

_f^r,PfSXZ

RPf^ZXYf

>p}NTLDt

fPQfVfWfU

f]f_f^YfX

fPfSfRfWfQ2

f_fZf[fX

08.00.14

$SDSPOST

<Fv4<Vs0

hijklmnopq

^_`abcdefgEFw

!@#$%^&*()_+

QWERTYUIOP{}

ASDFGHJKL:"~

|ZXCVBNM<>?

TUVWXYZ[\]

789-456+1230.

*56789?/

1234567890-=

 qwertyuiop[]

asdfghjkl;'`

\zxcvbnm,./

;<=>?@ABCD

!N"J"C":"0"&"

HHt]Ht?HtlHt

fPfSfRfW

f_fZf[fX

fPfSfRfW

f_fZf[fX

fPfSfQfRf3

fZfYfXgf

Unknown

Genuine Intel(R)

Processor

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Processor

Intel(R) Celeron(R) Processor

Intel(R) Xeon(TM) Processor

Intel(R) Xeon(TM) Processor MP

Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4-M

Genuine Intel(R) Processor (Engineering Sample)

CPU.P4.12.3F.0A_Alpha2

Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  230   @ 1.60GHz

fVfQfPf3

0gf&;_ s'gf&

fYf^f_f`

fYXf[Zf^

fYfFfGfIu

ezeSST 25VF040/B

SST 25LF080

ESMT 25L004A

ezeST M25PE40

SPANSION 25FL004A

PMC 25LV040

MXIC 25L4005

EON 25P40

AMIC 25L40/040

ezeST M25P40

ezeWINBOND W25P/X40

ezeATMEL 26F004

SPI Flashy

 r)rIrir

$FB$945S04.F1.P.05.112808.45CS/45CSX

SATA:4M-SAMSUNG HM160HI

ADDON_ROM

Hard Disk

pCtCxC|C

C@CDCHCLCPCTCXC\C

$BBS V3.21 0203

RSD PTR ;ACPIAM

u1fPfQfR

t/fVfQfS

f[fYf^r&f.

POST/RUNTIME SIO Table

SIO Register

PQRVWY\`abcdhijklpqrst

American Megatrends, Inc. EPP BIOS 00.32

American Megatrends Inc.

11/28/2008

45CS/45CSX

UY30915038755

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

Socket437

Intel

Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  230   @ 1.60GHz

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

To Be Filled By O.E.M.

L1-Cache

L2-Cache

PS2Mouse

Keyboard

Audio Mic In

Audio Line In

Audio Line Out

J2F1 - System FAN

J9G2 - FNT USB

J6C3 - FP AUD

J9H1 - FRONT PNL

J2H1 - MAIN POWER

J9G1 - TPM

en|US|iso8859-1

Manufacturer0

AssetTagNum0

PartNum0

Intel   Lakeport

Multi-Bit ECC Error

Parity Error

  BootSector Write !!

  VIRUS: Continue (Y/N)?

Hard Disk Image    :

Select Boot Image  :

Unknown Image      :

1.2MB  Floppy Image:

Booting from CDROM with Multiple Boot Image

No Emulation Image :

1.44MB Floppy Image:

2.88MB Floppy Image:

System Halted

Reboot and Select proper Boot device

or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key

IBM COMPATIBLE IBM IS A TRADEMARK OF INTERNATIONAL BUSINESS MACHINES CORP.

(C)1985-2006,American Megatrends, Inc.All Rights Reserved,6145F Northbelt Parkway,GA-30071,USA.(770)-246-8600.

@((PP((PP,(-)*.

AMIBIOS 080014

11/28/08(C)2006 American Megatrends, Inc. All Rights Reserved

(C)2006 American Megatrends, Inc.

63-0100-009999-00101111-112808-Lakeport

000-0-0000-00-00-0000-00-00-000

000-0-0000-00-00-0000-00-00-00-0

_TG_84DF1P05

AMIBIOS(C)2006 American Megatrends, Inc.

BIOS Date: 11/28/08 16:52:34 Ver: 08.00.14

(C)2000AMI,770-246-8600

11/28/08

Server ~ #
```

----------

